# نورت المناهرة للشماس بولس ملاك علي 10 سيرفرات تحميل بمساحة 10 ميجا فقط !



## MenaNarmar (13 مايو 2009)

*نورت المناهرة ( الجزء الثاني من يا مناهري )*

* للشماس / بولس ملاك*

* علي 10 سيرفرات تحميل بمساحة 10 ميجا فقط !*



*CD-COVER*



*




*



* ترانيم الألبوم :*

*مقدمة
كلام صريح
ياما زورنا كنيستك
طول مانت معانا
لما بنلجألك
هيصلي علشاني
حبيتك أوي*
*نورت المناهرة
صلي لأجلنا
اطلب شفاعتك
قديس عظيم
تمجيد*


*للتحميل أختر سيرفر :*

*أَضغط علي اسم السيرفر ليتم التحميل ...*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*




*



*



*



*​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الحبيب علي الشريط الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه ادعوك الي منتدي يسوع الرب *

*http://lordjesus.yoo7.com*


----------



## minabobos (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير ع تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمه

جاري التحميل ....................
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشغل الكبيــــــــر ده


----------



## MenaNarmar (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليكم


----------

